# New to the site!



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yoo what's up everybody just registered over here! I know some of you from a few other sites, but looking forward to being over here more now that I've joined!!

See you all around the forums


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you are here.  We are better then the other boards, or so I'd like to thing anyway


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Yoo what's up everybody just registered over here! I know some of you from a few other sites, but looking forward to being over here more now that I've joined!!
> 
> See you all around the forums



Welcome.


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi there


----------



## svansig (Jul 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome dude. What are your stats like?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm about 5'7" - 5'8" and probably around 184 right now, getting a lean bulk going


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------

